# Politcal Humor ... Photo, Cartoon, jokes etc blog



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Hey BUDS …
Please leave your opinions to the other topics. This is strictly political humor.*










*I'm an adult and play like one. Please keep your children out of this one as to not offend anyone.
I do not want porn, but EDGY is fine.*


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*He's Back ….*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Please remember that even though things are posted in the Non-Shop Talk section that everything should still be appropriate for ALL of our members, regardless of age, etc. *


----------



## rodman40 (Jan 11, 2012)

Another can of worms open to the public, I still enjoyed it.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

THE FOLLOWING IS IN HONOR OF *"EARTH DAY"*


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Republi-CAT*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Dan thats just too funny


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Why Are Conservatives So Mean?>


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

love those cats, Dan


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

love those cats, Dan


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

*DOG!* It's what's for dinner.


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

If all this stuff wasn't so true and freakin scary I'd laugh… Loved the cats thats the way I fight also standing up and moving backwards…....................Schloemoe


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Killed Osama = You misspelled Navy Seals
Gaddafi = Relinquished nuclear weapons because of Bush
Hurricane = He was probably playing golf 
Depression = He's exacerbating the situation, spending doesn't create jobs
Doughnuts = Mrs. Obama doesn't approve of that language


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## JohnEinNJ (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

dang Dan you had me trying to get the bugs off my screen LOL


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Obama's Beach Blanket Recovery>


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Poster to the lefties


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

..
..
*This is what will get Romney in the end.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Politically "incorrect" Olive Oyl for President>


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

*"USEFUL IDIOTS"*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

""Banking Queen"":


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Saddam Captured>



No "brag", just credit where do.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

The Pelosi GT>


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*May 10, 2012
My School Days
By Mitt Romney

NEW YORK - (The Borowitz Report) - Today, presumptive GOP nominee Mitt Romney released the following open letter to the American people:

Dear Friends:

This week, The Washington Post reported an incident from my high school days in which I bullied a gay classmate by pinning him to the ground and cutting his hair off. This story revealed a side of Mitt Romney that may have been surprising to many of you: the Mitt Romney with an irrepressible and hilarious sense of humor.

Some of you may say, "Hold on, Mitt - isn't holding a kid down and cutting off his hair going a little far?" Well, the merry prankster in me tells me you can never go too far when it comes to giving the greatest gift of all: the gift of laughter. And I certainly remember many of us laughing long and hard about what I did to that Nancy-boy. Was it cruel? Perhaps, but it's not like I tied him to the roof of a car or anything.

The Democrats have already tried to seize on this incident as evidence that I don't like gays. That is a lie. I have nothing against gays. Except for the poor ones, of course. And as any of my high school chums can tell you, I did not go out of my way to pick on gay kids. I was also a total douche to many heterosexuals.

The fact is, boys will be boys. Who among us hasn't shoved a crippled kid down a flight of stairs? That's something else I did in those mischievous days, but the mainstream media isn't reporting it because they want to turn this into an anti-gay thing. The fact is, when I was in high school I played pranks on everyone - blind kids, deaf kids, dwarves and Jews. Although come to think of it, I don't think our school accepted Jews.

Now that I've put my actions into better context, I hope you'll see this incident with the gay kid for what it was: innocent good fun. And I hope when you vote in November, you won't judge me as the teenager who bullied one gay boy, but rather as the adult who fired thousands of people*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

After his death, Osama bin Laden went to heaven.

There he was greeted by George Washington, who proceeded to slap him across the face and yell at him, "How dare you try to destroy the nation I helped conceive!"

Patrick Henry approached and punched Osama in the nose and shouted,"You wanted to end our liberties but you failed."

James Madison entered, kicked Osama in the groin and said,"This is why I allowed our government to provide for the common defense!"

Thomas Jefferson came in and proceeded to beat Osama many times with a long cane and said, "It was evil men like you that provided me the inspiration to pen the Declaration of Independence!"

These beatings and thrashings continued as John Randolph, James Monroe and 66 other early Americans came in and unleashed their anger on the Muslim terrorist leader.

As Osama lay bleeding and writhing in unbearable pain an Angel appeared. Bin Laden wept in pain and said to the Angel, "This is not what you promised me."

The Angel replied, "I told you there would be 72 Virginians waiting for you in heaven. What did you think I said?"

Who said there was no such thing as …. karma?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Linda Burnett, 23, a resident of Nashville, was visiting her in-laws and while there went to a nearby supermarket to pick up some groceries. Later, her husband noticed her sitting in her car in the driveway with the windows rolled up and with her eyes closed, with both hands behind the back of her head. He became concerned and walked over to the car.

He noticed that Linda's eyes were now open and she looked very strange. He asked her if she was okay, and Linda replied that she had been shot in the back of the head and had been holding her brains in for over an hour.

The husband called the paramedics, who broke into the car because the doors were locked and Linda refused to remove her hands from her head.

When they finally got in, they found that Linda had a wad of bread dough on the back of her head. A Pillsbury biscuit canister had exploded from the heat, making a loud noise that sounded like a gunshot, and the wad of dough hit her in the back of her head. When she reached back to find out what it was, she felt the dough and thought it was her brains. She initially passed out, but quickly recovered.

Linda is a blonde, a Republican, and an Romney supporter, but that could all be a coincidence.

The defective biscuit canister was analyzed and the expiration date was from 2008, so it was determined to be Obama's fault.*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Once upon a time the government had a vast scrap yard in the middle of a desert.

Congress said someone may steal from it at night; so they created a night watchman, GS-4 position and hired a person for the job.

Then Congress said, "How does the watchman do his job without instruction?"

So they created a planning position and hired two people, one person to write the instructions, GS-12 and one person to do time studies, GS-11.

Then Congress said, "How will we know the night watchman is doing the tasks correctly?"

So they created a Q. C. position and hired two people, one GS-9 to do the studies and one GS-11 to write the reports.

Then Congress said, "How are these people going to get paid?"

So they created the following positions, a time keeper, GS-09, and a payroll officer, GS-11, and hired two people.

Then Congress said, "Who will be accountable for all of these people?"

So they created an administrative position and hired three people, an Admin. Officer GM-13, Assistant Admin. Officer GS-12, and a Legal Secretary GS-08.

Then Congress said, "We have had this command in operation for one year and we are $280,000 over budget, we must cutback overall cost."

So they laid off the night watchman.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

A busload of politicians were driving down a country road, when suddenly the bus ran off the road and crashed into an old farmer's barn.

The old farmer got off his tractor and went to investigate. Soon he dug a hole and buried the politicians. A few days later, the local sheriff came out, saw the crashed bus and asked the old farmer where all the politicians had gone.

The old farmer told him he had buried them.

The sheriff asked the old farmer, "Lordy, were they ALL dead?"

The old farmer said, "Well, some of them said they weren't, but you know how them crooked politicians lie."


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## ChrisFranklin (May 28, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## ChrisFranklin (May 28, 2012)




----------



## ChrisFranklin (May 28, 2012)

It takes two (parties) to tango . . .


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Austin Texas has a GREAT sense of "Obama Reality"


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*LIBTARD*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*OH BABY!*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Odie ! u r the best !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Odie! U da Man, thanks my friend.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

A PRIME example of the 1st Amendment photographed in Lorain, Ohio. *BRAVO BUCKEYE!*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Everyone has probably heard this but here is is again!

*10 Years ago we had Steve Jobs, Bob Hope and Johnny Cash.
Now we have no Jobs, no Hope, and no Cash!*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Well at least it is well marked off topic.Fine by me ,although I don't quite get all the political point scoring. Al


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know, today I received my 
2012 Social Security Stimulus Package.

It contained two tomato seeds, 
cornbread mix, 
a prayer rug, 
a machine to blow smoke up my ass, 
2 discount coupons to KFC, 
an "Obama Hope & Change" bumper sticker, 
and a "Blame it on Bush"poster for the front yard. 
The directions were in Spanish.

Watch for yours, coming soon.


----------



## scharx (Jul 31, 2012)

the cat pictures are f***g funny.

"wanna pice of me ,a, a?" 
)))))))))))


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

